
Yahoo discloses hack of 1B accounts - BreakoutList
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/14/yahoo-discloses-hack-of-1-billion-accounts/
======
minimaxir
Canonical source:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180033](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13180033)

~~~
j_s
Save a click on a 1-comment discussion:

[https://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/154479236569/important-
securit...](https://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/154479236569/important-security-
information-for-yahoo-users)

